# 20" Western Flyer Rat Bike



## bikecrazy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just finished this Rat bike based on a Western Flyer 20" skip tooth bicycle. Lots of patina because of the origional paint. I can't wait to see the reaction from the Schwinn Krate guys


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 12, 2012)

Any comments. pro or con?


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 14, 2012)

*You asked for it*

Ok, as a lover of 20 inch ballooners, and a fanatic about pre 63 high risers, remember the early ones was homemade, I go for a bike that is time relevant, period correct parts or ideas.
You have a late 60s muscle bike look with early ideas,
Used an early frame A+
Nice bars " not long horns but wide" A
Slick Tire, mid sixties " I like white walls" early bikes sported knobbys B+
Springer front with small wheel, late 60s " I like a stock front end" B
This is just my opinion, but it is a cool history on early high risers, not many look into the history of early sting ray bikes, or know the origins, I like it nice job!


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.  I really got a kick out of building this bike and was expecting a little more response. BTW the rear tire is a vintage Mongomery Wards balloon tire with tread.


----------



## isaacoomber (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this post.

thanks,
http://www.waterton.ca/Tours.cfm


----------

